
Hitachi says it can predict crimes before they happen - galapago
http://qz.com/513125/hitachi-says-it-can-predict-crimes-before-they-happen/
======
iridium127
This sounds like lie detectors and K9-units... not accurate and used to get
their foot in the door.

